# where can i find pintails?



## gooseslayer26 (Jun 18, 2010)

where is a good location to kill pintails in north georgia any public land?


----------



## fredw (Jun 18, 2010)

A fellow would need a lucky horseshoe to find any shootable pintails in north Georgia.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 18, 2010)

gooseslayer26 said:


> where is a good location to kill pintails in north georgia any public land?



Really?   its way to early for this


----------



## clent586 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chestetee is full of them. I saw them around Toto Creek Park this spring where one had to get up for another to get down!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 18, 2010)

oh lawd!


----------



## stuckonquack (Jun 18, 2010)

when you find them let me know big guy thanks


----------



## MMelville (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pintails*

Saw several on Lake Juliet last season.  You never know what you'll see on that lake it is truly a jewel.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 18, 2010)

MMelville said:


> Saw several on Lake Juliet last season.  You never know what you'll see on that lake it is truly a jewel.



Man buddy, giving away my best spot!


----------



## MMelville (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pintails*

Brittonl:  Sorry about that.  He asked for a specific spot and I thought what the heck I'll give him one.  The pintails down there usually show up by the end of December along with the barrows goldeneye.  Juliet is truly the hidden gem of Georgia for duck hunting.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 18, 2010)

Lake Acworth maybe?


----------



## MMelville (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pintails*

Brittonl:  Now that's just mean now your giving away my spots.  Fine here's another spot Lula Bridge upstream aprox. 300yds upstream from the boat ramp it's loaded with them and that's where I got mine.  Sorry Brittonl.  Couldn't keep it quiet.  You had to mention Lake Acworth.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats it ...... Im going to play on another forum!

LOL!

All kidding aside gooselayer, good luck with the pintail quest. It aint easy, but it can be done! BTW, welcome the the waterfowl forum!


----------



## MMelville (Jun 18, 2010)

Brittonl:  Something just does not look right with that goldeneye.   I really can't put my finger on it but it just does not look right in that picture.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 18, 2010)

MMelville said:


> Brittonl:  Something just does not look right with that goldeneye.   I really can't put my finger on it but it just does not look right in that picture.



If only I had a buddy that could shoot near as good as he can carve! 

Oh yeah ..... pintails Melville, pintails!


----------



## MMelville (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pintails*

 Good one.  Can't believe he would destroy a bird like that.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 18, 2010)

I know it's not up north but I heard there's a guide on Lake Seminole that can guarantee you any type of duck you want ... just saying!

op2:


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2010)

Is this a serious question?  Why not ask where you can go to kill   Eurasian Widgeon? If you are being for real, I would suggest going west to kill Pintail.  Very few make it to Georgia and most of the few I have seen that were killed in Georgia we first year birds that weren't worth mounting.  They kill some of the coast of NC, but you realy just need to head west if you really want to kill one worth mounting.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2010)

I got a pin in my tail on Lake Oconee once.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 19, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> I got a pin in my tail on Lake Oconee once.


don't know if I woulda admitted that on an open forum!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> don't know if I woulda admitted that on an open forum!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2010)

A private pond in Oglethorpe.


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Jun 21, 2010)

where at in oglethorpe


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 21, 2010)

gooseslayer26 said:


> where at in oglethorpe



Foreal brah??


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 21, 2010)

gooseslayer26 said:


> where at in oglethorpe



Just to save you some headache. 

1st...he is kidding

2nd...if he wasn't kidding he said PRIVATE...not public

3rd...there is no place in GA that you can consistently kill pintails. And there really aren't many places you can even kill them sometimes. They are few and far between in GA and when people do kill them it is usually a fluke.

4th...if you want to go somewhere to kill some pintails go west.


----------



## craig88 (Jun 22, 2010)

You can normally find a pretty large stockpile on Lanier on the opener after the split. I have heard Oglethorpe has a few stop by as well.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jun 22, 2010)

A buddy of mine found a pintail mount at a flea market. $25 what a deal!!


----------



## lablover0929 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kid,  how old are you, and how long have you been duck hunting??

You may have wished you had never asked that question on this forum!  It could lead to you feeling like you just got !!!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 22, 2010)

............Juliette!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2010)

Also on a private pond in Habersham.  

There are a few places that consistently produce sprigs in Ga.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 22, 2010)

you guys are terrible


----------



## good33 (Jun 22, 2010)

Texas


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

gut pile can put you on a black duck though


----------



## Richie27 (Jun 23, 2010)

GooseSlayer, I know everyone here has a common interest which is shooting birds so my recommendation to you is get out and scout the area.  Put some miles on the rubber and see what you can find and this will make the success of the hunt more enjoyable.  Then once you find that honey hole keep it under your hat.

Best regards,
Richie


----------



## PaulD (Jun 23, 2010)

Shhheeeeezzzzuuussss kkkkkrrrriiiiiissssst!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brittonl (Jun 23, 2010)

Richie27 said:


> GooseSlayer, I know everyone here has a common interest which is shooting birds so my recommendation to you is get out and scout the area.  Put some miles on the rubber and see what you can find and this will make the success of the hunt more enjoyable.  Then once you find that honey hole keep it under your hat.
> 
> Best regards,
> Richie



Probably the best reply so far in this thread .... to be honest!


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 23, 2010)

I jump shot 6 off the flint near the airport last yr!


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Jun 24, 2010)

off the flint? are you serious?. . . . i hunted a flooded peanut field last day of the season in sumter county, flock of mergansers came in we all unloaded, right behind them were 8 pintails. . . . needless to say i got two mergansers instead of a prized pintail


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jun 24, 2010)

shot 3 Drakes at Paradise PFA in tifton last year. Jk Find a flooded feild in the mid west is all I can tell ya.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 24, 2010)

poor kid


it is kinda funny though


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 28, 2010)

Lake Russell WMA way up 985.  http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/LakeRussellWMA.pdf

There is the lake on the WMA, and on the other side of the spillway there is a good sized pond.  Most people don't know about the pond and  use only the lake because there is not boat ramp on the pond.  You'll need a float tube or very small boat to launch from the shore of the pond.  Best not to go more than once every two weeks or you'll ruin the spot.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Had a flock of about 50 on a flooded cow pasture just outside of hartwell last year.  Bad part was it was the day after the season closed.  Ive got video and pictures to prove it.  I just wish i could figure out how to post them.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 28, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> off the flint? are you serious?



I hope this question was a joke


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 28, 2010)

duckhunter2010 said:


> gut pile can put you on a black duck though



that was no black duck....just a hen mallard that had fallen in the mud.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jun 29, 2010)

fredw said:


> A fellow would need a lucky horseshoe to find any shootable pintails in north Georgia.



..........and probably a GOLDEN horseshoe to get someone who knew where they were to actually tell him!  Good luck kid.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 29, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 22, 2010)

Juliette


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 21, 2011)

you ever find that pintail. lol


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 21, 2011)

*You wana kill pintails*

Fla. Most pintails on that winter in the Atlantic Flyway winter right off the Kennedy Space center. Cant remember the name of the NWR down there but if you want pintails and you dont want to go west that is the place.Good Luck.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2011)

GO TO THE OCEAN, Heres Jerry's pin
Larry


----------



## CraigM (Aug 21, 2011)

Mexico


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 21, 2011)

*season is gettin close.....*


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 21, 2011)

*Larry*



Larry Young Jr said:


> GO TO THE OCEAN, Heres Jerry's pin
> Larry


Somebodys  gonna get sea sick looking at that pic. Some of these folks never seen so much water. Ducks


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yea, I almost forgot.  I am sure there are the remnants of a few of them in my septic tank.  They are some GOOD eating!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 22, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Somebodys  gonna get sea sick looking at that pic. Some of these folks never seen so much water. Ducks


----------



## castandblast (Aug 22, 2011)

o that was good to read again, on this bright and early monday morning.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Aug 22, 2011)

Louisiana, there everywhere !


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 22, 2011)

I know of a Pintail hole located on Lake Lanier.  Set up by any public boat ramp and just follow the whistles.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Venice Louisiana


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 22, 2011)

*Next stop Africa*



Turkey Trax said:


>


 That is what is on the other side of that body of water.


----------



## GTN (Aug 22, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Had a flock of about 50 on a flooded cow pasture just outside of hartwell last year.  Bad part was it was the day after the season closed.  Ive got video and pictures to prove it.  I just wish i could figure out how to post them.



I can believe that. I got a buddy in that area that kills 3-4 Pintails about ever year. It's about a 15 acre lake just across the line.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 22, 2011)

That private pond in Oglethorpe had 5 on yesterday.


----------

